# IP printing using Tiger- need an Expert



## Pilar1 (May 23, 2005)

I cannot IP print to a windows Print server with an HP Laser Jet 1012 attached.  My hardware includes an iMac G4 running tiger on a linksys wireless network. The server, a Simple Share office NAS storage device with hard-drive and integrated print server is attached to the router. There's no problem accessing the files in the storage device with the Mac; 
Windows XP machines on the network print and access files with no problem.
Using the Mac print browser - when choosing IP printing and entering the IP adress, the mac cannot see the actual printer ( which is supported with osx's generic postscript driver).
When choosing "Other printers" option and using windows network printing in the browser- i can see the HP printer however when attempting to print I get timeout or busy errors.
I've browsed several of the forums on this website and others and this seems to be a very common problem. Threads also indicate no-one offering solutions.
I've spent lots of time on this problem, does anybody have solutions to this problem?
 thanks
            Pilar


----------



## Natobasso (May 23, 2005)

What op system are you using? (JUST REALIZED YOU'RE USING TIGER) There's an update for Tiger, and no other updates since 2003:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/DriverDownload.jsp?locale=en_US&pnameOID=306510&taskId=135&prodTypeId=18972&prodSeriesId=377934&submit.y=9&submit.x=10&lang=en&cc=us&swEnvOID=219

Are you printing wirelessly or via ethernet?


----------



## Pilar1 (May 23, 2005)

The Mac has an airport exteme card to the Linksys 54g router, the print server is connected to the router via Cat-5 cable, the printer is connected through usb to the print server.
The software was updated to 10.4.1


----------



## gsahli (May 23, 2005)

Your biggest problem is drivers. The HP-provided driver (which Apple was supposed to include in Tiger, but screwed up) Doesn't do network printing. This is because all of HP's non-postscript drivers bypass CUPS. So, the driver does only what it was written to do - USB.
The Gimp-Print drivers included in OS X are Apple's way of dealing with this - Gimp-Print drivers are fully CUPS-capable. Lots of HP printers aren't included in Gimp-Print. You need the hpijs and ESP ghostscript driver set:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/

Then, if you plan to use IP>LPR or IP>IPP protocols, you'll need the print server's queue name. OS X doesn't auto-discover in IP printing like Windows does. Queue names are often found in the unix/linux setup section of the print server Docs. I have no experience with Simple Share.

PS - the Generic postscript driver is for postscript printers.


----------



## Pilar1 (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Gshali for the OS X primer! It was one of those rare instances where a Windows environment was not the problem, I think I've become complacent with OS X.


----------



## gsahli (May 27, 2005)

The question is - are you successfully printing?


----------



## bjf (May 31, 2005)

I am having the same problem.
Did you figure it out?
BJF


----------



## bjf (Jun 1, 2005)

I have now gotten my Mac to connect with the printer, but the printout says "unsupported personality".
I think I need a driver for the HP 1012 that works over an ethernet connection.
Any suggestions?
BJF


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 1, 2005)

Per my previous post the hp website says there hasn't been a new driver for your printer since 2003, so you probably won't find a driver to make the "unsupported" error message go away.

However, try creating a pdf and printing that to the hp and see if you still get the error. Maybe if you rip your files to pdf first you'll be able to print error-free.

Let us know how that goes.


----------



## gsahli (Jun 1, 2005)

http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/


----------



## bjf (Jun 1, 2005)

gsahli:
Thanks for the link.
Do I have to download/install the ESP Ghostscript for Mac OS X if I am running Tiger?
Thanks.
BJF


----------



## gsahli (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, you also have to install ESP ghostscript on Tiger.


----------



## bjf (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## bjf (Jun 1, 2005)

gsahli:
Still not working.
I found the driver for the HP1012, but when I print I get the eror message: unsupported personality: PCL.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm helping someone else with this issue. Where do I download Ghostscript?


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 1, 2005)

nevermind. Found it on versiontracker.com.


----------

